# Look what I found...



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Adam and I were on our way home from Target (I needed a new planner), and when we got to an main intersection, I saw a dog trotting through a parking lot...I said "AWHHH, ADAM! Look at that puppy!!" RIGHT as the dog ran into the middle of a VERY busy road. I immediately pulled into the parking lot, got down on my haunches (haha) held my hand out and called to him. He stopped and came over. Another lady had stopped and said he looks like a dog that a man walks in her neighborhood so I asked if she wanted to take him and she said shed just take my number. I gave her my number, I stopped at a nearby pet store and left a description and my phone number.

Hes home with us (Maile and the Chis are seperated, Im not risking it). And hes had a bath because he was FILTHY. But he seems to be taken care of. New collar and trimmed toes. Hes kind of interested in his surroundings, he drank a TON of water and has eaten a treat. Im putting him on CL as I type this, tomorrow were taking him to the vet to see if his chipped, and then Im putting up flyers everywhere.

I hope we find his family...hes a BEAUTIFUL dog with a sweet disposition. If his family isnt found...my uncle already loves him and wants him...but Im giving his family time to claim his first!

Adam is calling him, Buddy. LOL.


----------



## clockwerkninja (Dec 8, 2009)

I hope everything ends well for him, nice looking dog for sure.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aaaawwwww he's so cute. Poor guy I hope you find his family. We found a Staffy on the freeway and we did the same thing, luckily he was chipped and got back to his family. I hope you have the same luck. All the best.


----------



## shalynn19 (Sep 6, 2009)

Gorgeous dog. Makes me miss my Sonya


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

I wish you the best of luck on finding his home .. he reminds me of my ex roomies huskys .. I miss her and her dogs... 

Let us know


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I will everyone! Thanks! I REALLY hope we find his family because he does seem like hes been loved. Hes on CL and Im putting him on every website I can where people post lost dogs...


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

thats a gorgeous looking dog..hopefully they owners pick him up I bet they are going crazy right now


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Anyone have any other sites I can list him on besides CL, Kijiji and Hoobly?? I also listed him on FindFido.com


----------



## clockwerkninja (Dec 8, 2009)

You can try searching you town name and topix forum..its a forum site that has boards for most towns and citys..


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

You probably are doing this but don't post pics on the internet. Make the owner call you and describe the dog...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Good for you! I hope he finds his owners. If he was hungry and thirsty he could have been missing for a few days. Let us know what happens.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

jmejiaa said:


> You probably are doing this but don't post pics on the internet. Make the owner call you and describe the dog...


I did post pictures. I want to draw attention to the post...however, he was wearing a collar that wasnt on him for the picture (cant see it anyway, hes got some THICK fur) and I stated in the postings that the owner should be prepared to describe his collar before I will allow the owner to take the dog. Hes a really good looking dog and I knew people would jump on the ad n say it was theirs...so I figured the collar would be the best bet.

Were going to the vet tomorrow to get him scanned...and if that doesnt do anything, Ill be putting up flyers.

*fingers crossed*

I will most def keep yall posted. Hes such a love. We went on a walk around the neighborhood and he really liked it. I just want him to find his family!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

good luck finding a home!
what are you going to do if you dont find his owner?


----------



## Isis (Jan 2, 2010)

Good idea on the describing of the collar. He's a gorgeous dog so I could see many people wanting him. I love these forums, seeing how many genuinely great people there are out there, who will take in dogs and look after them while in need. Heart warming 

I'm sure you'll find the owners, sending the best!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> good luck finding a home!
> what are you going to do if you dont find his owner?


Trevor, my boyfriend said earlier this morning that if we couldnt find his family he wanted to keep him because he is SUCH a sweetheart and absolutely gorgeous!!



Isis said:


> Good idea on the describing of the collar. He's a gorgeous dog so I could see many people wanting him. I love these forums, seeing how many genuinely great people there are out there, who will take in dogs and look after them while in need. Heart warming
> 
> I'm sure you'll find the owners, sending the best!


Thank you! Im just so glad that the story has a happy ending. And it definitely motivates me to help out more...whether it through fostering or adopting...or just helping a lost dog.

HES HOME!!!! His owner called this morning!!! They had actually just adopted him from the Humane Society, brought him home, and let him off the leash and he took off. They had him for 20 minutes before he was outta there! They were happy to have him back. The dog I was calling Skunk (he had been sprayed a while ago, but it lingered) was named Milo at the HS and the owners have decided to name...Bolt. LOL. Perfect name I think. 

Also...I could rest easy because the leash they had matched the collar he was wearing EXACTLY (even though I had her describe the collar before meeting up with her).


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

very cool Shantel


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

You have a dog for 20mins and the let it off leash? A Sled dog breed at that?????? :stick:

Man I'm glad he's back home, but why do I have this feeling that he'll be back in a shelter really quickly?


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

DarkMoon said:


> You have a dog for 20mins and the let it off leash? A Sled dog breed at that?????? :stick:
> 
> Man I'm glad he's back home, but why do I have this feeling that he'll be back in a shelter really quickly?


My boyfriend and I were talking about that just a few minutes. Im contemplating texting the girl and telling her that if they decide not to keep him to let us know because we'd take him. Think thatd be rude??


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

mygirlmaile said:


> My boyfriend and I were talking about that just a few minutes. Im contemplating texting the girl and telling her that if they decide not to keep him to let us know because we'd take him. Think thatd be rude??


Thats GREAT you found his home.

Its not rude but I would do it like ...

Just to let you know I am so happy you have your dog back. Please let me know how it goes, and if its not ok or doesnt fit your family instead of taking him back to the shelter you might think about giving him to us .. Just wanted to give you that option... again glad he is home.

Or something like that :roll:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

EDIT: Oh I see his owners found him! That is great news!


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

It must feel so good to have done such a kind thing. We don't have very good recall with Josey and I would not ever let her off leash until we do. That is a concern with these new owners. I hope they learned their lesson and things will work out for everyone. I would let them know you would give him a home if it doesn't work out. Lucky dog to already have two families who want him.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great job helping him find his family :woof::cheers:


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> Thats GREAT you found his home.
> 
> Its not rude but I would do it like ...
> 
> ...


Very good!!! Im going to text her that tomorrow morning. Give them some time to think!



Shes Got Heart said:


> EDIT: Oh I see his owners found him! That is great news!


Yea! Its bittersweet...Im concerned, but hopeful at the same time!!



outlaw josey said:


> It must feel so good to have done such a kind thing. We don't have very good recall with Josey and I would not ever let her off leash until we do. That is a concern with these new owners. I hope they learned their lesson and things will work out for everyone. I would let them know you would give him a home if it doesn't work out. Lucky dog to already have two families who want him.


He has about 4 families that want him. Hahah, I had posted his picture on my Facebook and there are 2 people on there that also said theyd take him. Hes a sweetheart who was kind of starting to warm up...I kind of felt bad giving him back after I learned his story...poor guy. Hed been with us more than them! LOL.


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Your the best!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I bet his owners or owner is worried sick!!!!!!!! good luck, hope he finds his daddy or mommy?


----------



## rednose504 (Jan 10, 2010)

you even gave him a bath. Sweet girl


----------



## rednose504 (Jan 10, 2010)

i'm thinking the dog would have been better of in your hands. SLEd dog and they let it off the leash? dog is gonna ened up dead , poisined, or back at the pound.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> I bet his owners or owner is worried sick!!!!!!!! good luck, hope he finds his daddy or mommy?


We found them this morning. They had just adopted him from the HS yesterday and let him off his leash and he took off.  I just spend a few hours texting the girl...I let her know that if they decided they didnt want him, wed take him...and she said hes her boyfriends dream dog...*sigh*



rednose504 said:


> you even gave him a bath. Sweet girl


of course. he was treated like one of my own. and he was filthy cuz it was warm here yesterday so the snow was melting and it got muddy. thanks!



rednose504 said:


> i'm thinking the dog would have been better of in your hands. SLEd dog and they let it off the leash? dog is gonna ened up dead , poisined, or back at the pound.


i kinda feel the same way. im glad hes back with them...but i have this feeling that i should have kept him. :\


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh SHantel you are soo awesome, I am glad you helped the boy, he sure is pretty but I too agree that he would be better off with someone who knew about the breed and to not let it off leash within 20 minutes of having it. Hugs


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Awwe, he's beautiful. You should leave your info at the humane society & animal control too, alot of people looking for their dog(s) typically start there.

That's awesome he found you, he's a lucky pup! Good luck with finding his owner


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Aww, well that is great!!!!!!!!!! sometimes things happen. itmay not have been their fault. new dog owners always make mistakes. good thing you had a kind enough heart to atleast find the owners...alot of people woudnt have done that.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> Aww, well that is great!!!!!!!!!! sometimes things happen. itmay not have been their fault. new dog owners always make mistakes. good thing you had a kind enough heart to atleast find the owners...alot of people woudnt have done that.


Shes owned a Lab for 6 years...shes not a new dog owner. LOL. :\ But...I hope everything works out...or he finds his way back to my house.  LOL.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Shes owned a Lab for 6 years...shes not a new dog owner. LOL. :\ But...I hope everything works out...or he finds his way back to my house.  LOL.


I'm sure it was a mistake then. lol!!! I am sure things will be good if not go dognap him! and post an ad on craigslist asking ransom. xDDDDDDDDD


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> I'm sure it was a mistake then. lol!!! I am sure things will be good if not go dognap him! and post an ad on craigslist asking ransom. xDDDDDDDDD


Lol. Im sure they didnt do it on purpose...but...if you dont know how to handle your animal...you shouldnt have an animal. No excuses.

And if I dognapped him...I wouldnt want ransom...Id just want him. LOL.


----------

